# Political ad on TUG



## dsmrp (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't usually log in, so I briefly see a lot of ads at the top of the BBS.
I was kind of surprised to see a political bashing ad appear tonite.

Since political discussions are not allowed (for good reason),
could political ads be prevented?  I could send you a link or email you my screenshot.  I hesitate to link it in to this post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2016)

the only ads appear to those not logged in, and are served up via google based on either site content, or your browsing preferences.

the google ads help support the site when members click on them.  while we cannot choose which ads appear, we can block ones that do not belong on the site (scams, upfront fee companies, etc)...and our "block" list is more than 400 urls long already.

if you see something, you can report the url to tugadmin@tug2.net and we will take a look and block it if necessary.


----------

